# Your kind arent welcome said the diversity mongers



## Manonthestreet

you are admonished to be inclusive, that importing diversity for diversity sake is glorious and will impart righteousness to you for your support.......until it doesnt.
No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
“I’m sorry you can’t come here. It’s a multicultural playgroup.”

But then the woman said: “Can I ask what your cultural background is?”

Taken aback, Coverdale, who has blonde hair and freckles, said: “I’m Australian”.

Immediately, the woman said: “I’m sorry, you can’t come here. It’s for multicultural families and people who speak languages other than English at home.”


----------



## TheOldSchool

Fake news


----------



## Manonthestreet

TheOldSchool said:


> Fake news


Prove it.....


----------



## jon_berzerk

Manonthestreet said:


> you are admonished to be inclusive, that importing diversity for diversity sake is glorious and will impart righteousness to you for your support.......until it doesnt.
> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> “I’m sorry you can’t come here. It’s a multicultural playgroup.”
> 
> But then the woman said: “Can I ask what your cultural background is?”
> 
> Taken aback, Coverdale, who has blonde hair and freckles, said: “I’m Australian”.
> 
> Immediately, the woman said: “I’m sorry, you can’t come here. It’s for multicultural families and people who speak languages other than English at home.”



another example of the left making tolerance intolerant again  --LOL


----------



## TheOldSchool

Manonthestreet said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
Click to expand...

Look at the author's twitter.  She may as well be Ann Coulter.  Fake.  Ass.  News.


----------



## Manonthestreet

TheOldSchool said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the author's twitter.  She may as well be Ann Coulter.  Fake.  Ass.  News.
Click to expand...

Fail....try again


----------



## TheOldSchool

Manonthestreet said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the author's twitter.  She may as well be Ann Coulter.  Fake.  Ass.  News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail....try again
Click to expand...

Again?  Sorry.  I'm sticking with this being fake ass news spun by a partisan hack.


----------



## Manonthestreet

TheOldSchool said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the author's twitter.  She may as well be Ann Coulter.  Fake.  Ass.  News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail....try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again?  Sorry.  I'm sticking with this being fake ass news spun by a partisan hack.
Click to expand...

Your opinion is not fact...........judging from the comments they dont think its fake......fail again


----------



## TheOldSchool

Manonthestreet said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the author's twitter.  She may as well be Ann Coulter.  Fake.  Ass.  News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail....try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again?  Sorry.  I'm sticking with this being fake ass news spun by a partisan hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is not fact...........judging from the comments they dont think its fake......fail again
Click to expand...

The author's and her subject's opinions are not fact either.  And the comments are from the type of spittle flicking rubes that you are.


----------



## Manonthestreet

TheOldSchool said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the author's twitter.  She may as well be Ann Coulter.  Fake.  Ass.  News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail....try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again?  Sorry.  I'm sticking with this being fake ass news spun by a partisan hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is not fact...........judging from the comments they dont think its fake......fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The author's and her subject's opinions are not fact either.  And the comments are from the type of spittle flicking rubes that you are.
Click to expand...

So ya got nothing again.......except spam.....not that I care, keeps it atop the board......


----------



## TheOldSchool

Manonthestreet said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the author's twitter.  She may as well be Ann Coulter.  Fake.  Ass.  News.
> 
> 
> 
> Fail....try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again?  Sorry.  I'm sticking with this being fake ass news spun by a partisan hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is not fact...........judging from the comments they dont think its fake......fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The author's and her subject's opinions are not fact either.  And the comments are from the type of spittle flicking rubes that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So ya got nothing again.......except spam.....not that i care keeps it atop the board......
Click to expand...

The article in your OP is spam.


----------



## Manonthestreet

LLMMAAOOOO  continue


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lol @ a playground in Australia making waves with dumbass Trump rubes


----------



## The Great Goose

I blame transgenders.


----------



## Manonthestreet

TheOldSchool said:


> Lol @ a playground in Australia making waves with dumbass Trump rubes


I'm sure if didnt happen the facility has issued a rebuttal......riiighhhtttt


----------



## TheOldSchool

Manonthestreet said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ a playground in Australia making waves with dumbass Trump rubes
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if didnt happen the facility has issued a rebuttal......riiighhhtttt
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Manonthestreet

Didnt think so


----------



## TheOldSchool

Manonthestreet said:


> Didnt think



^ The story of your life


----------



## Manonthestreet

Wouldnt they have contacted the paper and demand a correction....eh.......


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
Click to expand...


Whelp --- (a) it's your OP.

And (b) it's dated April 1st.


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are admonished to be inclusive, that importing diversity for diversity sake is glorious and will impart righteousness to you for your support.......until it doesnt.
> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> “I’m sorry you can’t come here. It’s a multicultural playgroup.”
> 
> But then the woman said: “Can I ask what your cultural background is?”
> 
> Taken aback, Coverdale, who has blonde hair and freckles, said: “I’m Australian”.
> 
> Immediately, the woman said: “I’m sorry, you can’t come here. It’s for multicultural families and people who speak languages other than English at home.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another example of the left making tolerance intolerant again  --LOL
Click to expand...


Except it doesn't mention "left".  Or "right".  Or "politics" at all in any form whatsoever.

Is this your suppository?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp --- (a) it's your OP.
> 
> And (b) it's dated April 1st.
Click to expand...

yeah it is....is it your contention no real news is reported that day.....LLMAAOOOO offered several avenues checked same I find nothing to indicate its fake......and obviously neither do you or you would have posted it


----------



## TheOldSchool

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp --- (a) it's your OP.
> 
> And (b) it's dated April 1st.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it is....is it your contention no real news is reported that day.....LLMAAOOOO offered several avenues checked same I find nothing to indicate its fake......and obviously neither do you or you would have posted it
Click to expand...

"several"


----------



## Manonthestreet

Still nothing eh......


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp --- (a) it's your OP.
> 
> And (b) it's dated April 1st.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it is....is it your contention no real news is reported that day.....LLMAAOOOO offered several avenues checked same I find nothing to indicate its fake......and obviously neither do you or you would have posted it
Click to expand...


I didn't bother.  But I did make you do it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are admonished to be inclusive, that importing diversity for diversity sake is glorious and will impart righteousness to you for your support.......until it doesnt.
> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> “I’m sorry you can’t come here. It’s a multicultural playgroup.”
> 
> But then the woman said: “Can I ask what your cultural background is?”
> 
> Taken aback, Coverdale, who has blonde hair and freckles, said: “I’m Australian”.
> 
> Immediately, the woman said: “I’m sorry, you can’t come here. It’s for multicultural families and people who speak languages other than English at home.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another example of the left making tolerance intolerant again  --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it doesn't mention "left".  Or "right".  Or "politics" at all in any form whatsoever.
> 
> Is this your suppository?
Click to expand...


another fine example of  why no one takes you seriously --LOL


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are admonished to be inclusive, that importing diversity for diversity sake is glorious and will impart righteousness to you for your support.......until it doesnt.
> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> “I’m sorry you can’t come here. It’s a multicultural playgroup.”
> 
> But then the woman said: “Can I ask what your cultural background is?”
> 
> Taken aback, Coverdale, who has blonde hair and freckles, said: “I’m Australian”.
> 
> Immediately, the woman said: “I’m sorry, you can’t come here. It’s for multicultural families and people who speak languages other than English at home.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another example of the left making tolerance intolerant again  --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it doesn't mention "left".  Or "right".  Or "politics" at all in any form whatsoever.
> 
> Is this your suppository?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another fine example of  why no one takes you seriously --LOL
Click to expand...


Actually another fine example of I'm right and you're wrong.  

Go ahead --- prove otherwise.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are admonished to be inclusive, that importing diversity for diversity sake is glorious and will impart righteousness to you for your support.......until it doesnt.
> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> “I’m sorry you can’t come here. It’s a multicultural playgroup.”
> 
> But then the woman said: “Can I ask what your cultural background is?”
> 
> Taken aback, Coverdale, who has blonde hair and freckles, said: “I’m Australian”.
> 
> Immediately, the woman said: “I’m sorry, you can’t come here. It’s for multicultural families and people who speak languages other than English at home.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another example of the left making tolerance intolerant again  --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it doesn't mention "left".  Or "right".  Or "politics" at all in any form whatsoever.
> 
> Is this your suppository?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another fine example of  why no one takes you seriously --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually another fine example of I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove otherwise.
Click to expand...



like i said you are not taken seriously 

or worth the time of day 

go fuck yourself


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are admonished to be inclusive, that importing diversity for diversity sake is glorious and will impart righteousness to you for your support.......until it doesnt.
> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> “I’m sorry you can’t come here. It’s a multicultural playgroup.”
> 
> But then the woman said: “Can I ask what your cultural background is?”
> 
> Taken aback, Coverdale, who has blonde hair and freckles, said: “I’m Australian”.
> 
> Immediately, the woman said: “I’m sorry, you can’t come here. It’s for multicultural families and people who speak languages other than English at home.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another example of the left making tolerance intolerant again  --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it doesn't mention "left".  Or "right".  Or "politics" at all in any form whatsoever.
> 
> Is this your suppository?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another fine example of  why no one takes you seriously --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually another fine example of I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like i said you are not taken seriously
> 
> or worth the time of day
> 
> go fuck yourself
Click to expand...


And *as* (not "like") I said, the article never mentions anything about "left" or "right" or any sort of "politics".   You were openly invited to prove otherwise, and you failed.

You still lose.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> another example of the left making tolerance intolerant again  --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it doesn't mention "left".  Or "right".  Or "politics" at all in any form whatsoever.
> 
> Is this your suppository?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another fine example of  why no one takes you seriously --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually another fine example of I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like i said you are not taken seriously
> 
> or worth the time of day
> 
> go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And *as* (not "like") I said, the article never mentions anything about "left" or "right" or any sort of "politics".   You were openly invited to prove otherwise, and you failed.
> 
> You still lose.
Click to expand...



like i said who cares what the fuck you think you are not taken seriously


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it doesn't mention "left".  Or "right".  Or "politics" at all in any form whatsoever.
> 
> Is this your suppository?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another fine example of  why no one takes you seriously --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually another fine example of I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like i said you are not taken seriously
> 
> or worth the time of day
> 
> go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And *as* (not "like") I said, the article never mentions anything about "left" or "right" or any sort of "politics".   You were openly invited to prove otherwise, and you failed.
> 
> You still lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like i said who cares what the fuck you think you are not taken seriously
Click to expand...


Every time you continue to beat this horse you draw still yet more attention to the fact that you *FAILED* to find your evidence, which continues to underscore the fact that you pulled it out of your ass.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Conservatives have gotten into the state of weird mental gymnastics where they just twist the meaning of something around and they feel like they've vindicated their own self worth. 

Tolerance and diversity isn't universal derps. You know that. No one, except maybe drumpf and his collection of lepers, would support white supremacists. Neither do 'libruls'. Why aren't you making the argument for white supremacy as "oh these people that claim they want diversity don't really want it because they reject white supremacists". 

You are ridiculous children. Your fake arguments and fake news fool those in your group but not the rest of society. You use Fox News tactics of 'let's just muddy the waters to keep people confused'. Sorry it only works on your own kind.


----------



## ThirdTerm

> So when a Russian-born friend mentioned a playgroup on Thursdays, at the Alexandria Park Community Centre, she was enthusiastic...The only other playgroup offered at Alexandria Park is on Wednesdays but it is reserved for “Swedish-speaking families”, according to a timetable Fletcher provided.



Since these playgroups are meant for non-English families from Russia or Sweden, these playgroups may include English lessons for migrant children, which are unnecessary for English-speaking children raised by Aussie parents. That's why the employee said: '[The playgroup] is for  people who speak languages other than English at home.' The mum had another option on Wednesdays, if she was planning to enrol her child at Alexandria Park Community School, and Play to Learn Playbus on Tuesdays was open to all.

_*Tuesday

1.30pm-3pm
Play to Learn Playbus
@ Alexandria Park

Wednesday*_

9.00am-11.00am Terms 1 & 2
APCS Transition Playgroup @ Alexandria Park
Community Centre
*(for families with children aged 3-5 years who are
interested in enrolling their child at Alexandria
Park Community School)

Thursday

10am-12noon
Multicultural Playgroup
@ Alexandria Park
Community Centre
*


----------

